# newby here with a mod 25 ???



## twinybb (May 14, 2008)

hi,
i am brand new to coding, i passed my cpc in March. so please go easy on me. LOL
i work for a GP in a small office. when some one comes in for an office visit and is having trouble breathing and we do a pulse oximetry. can we attach a mod.25 to the ov? the dr. i work for does most of his own coding. (don't worry i'm working on that issue) right now he has not getting paid at all for this procedure can someone please tell me how i can get some kind of reimbursement for this?
thanks


----------



## sam_son  (May 14, 2008)

hai we cant append 25 modifier for pulse ox


----------



## renifejn (May 14, 2008)

Not many pay for that!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 15, 2008)

Pulse oximetry is considered part of the E/M and not separately billable.


----------



## FRANKIE MASON (May 15, 2008)

*modifier 25*

pulse oximetry is a part of e/m. no 25 modifer


----------



## Erica1217 (May 15, 2008)

94760 is considered a bundled code by Medicare and many other payors.  However, not ALL payors follow CMS guidelines.  For those that do allow separate reimbursement for it, it is perfectly acceptable to append a modifier -25 to the E&M visit. 

 Erica


----------



## Jagadish (May 16, 2008)

Yes. We can bill pulse ox to the payors who allow it with a modifier 25 appended to the E/M.


----------

